# IEEE References?



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Could anyone make a suggestion on what IEEE manual would be good to use on the exam if I need to look something up on it?


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Mar 13, 2012)

I didnt use any IEEE stuff when i took the exam...i dont think you would need it. Well probably the NESC but for the amount of questions asked for the NESC i dont think is worth buying the book.


----------



## knd107 (Mar 13, 2012)

I think the closest one would be the red book. I am trying to read the color books now but i have no time. They are supposedly a great reference for power engineers.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 14, 2012)

Which would tell you how to determine something like the polarization index of an insulation test?


----------



## knd107 (Mar 15, 2012)

It is the ratio of two time resistance measurements and its mentioned in at least the Red and Buff books.


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

the generic things you can get off the internet. there were maybe two total bullet points that were any help during the exam in april, and i had the red and the green books with me.


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 1, 2012)

Like others mentioned, I didn't use them. But if I was take one, it would be the Red Book. Honestly, the EERM (or whatever they call it now), NEC handbook, a Power Machines and Electronics book (I can't remember the author), and my Ugly book covered all but one or two questions. That was a few years ago, so things may have changed some. Good luck.


----------

